# Lawrenceville, GA -#142, F A, black (Gwinnett Co.)



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10914092


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: GWINNETT, GA black*


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: GWINNETT, GA black*

Has this dog/picture been up before? I could swear there was a black GSD in GA with almost the identical pic maybe 6 weeks ago. Is this ringing any bells with anyone else?

She looks adorable!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: GWINNETT, GA black*

She needs a good brushing.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: GWINNETT, GA black*

She is beautiful.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: GWINNETT, GA black*

bump


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: GWINNETT, GA black*

What a looker!


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: GWINNETT, GA black*

Kathy B, you where right when you told me not look at her..

WOW!!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: GWINNETT, GA black*

I KNEW I had fallen in love with that dog before!

Old Post 

The picture is gone but same shelter, same cage. Maybe she was returned and they used the old listing?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: GWINNETT, GA black*

Returned after 2 months?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: GWINNETT, GA black*

That must be why she looks soooooooo sad.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: GWINNETT, GA black*

She needs to be double checked on to make sure she really is back at the same shelter since everything is the same from the first time around...


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: GWINNETT, GA black*








any news?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: GWINNETT, GA black*

No. I tried calling but they won't give you any info over the phone. I emailed the person I asked to check on her last time but haven't heard anything back (she's probably slammed with her own rescue stuff). Anyone else in that area? My brother and best friend both live in that county (not together) but DB is at the beach this week and BF has a newborn and I hate to ask her to go scout out a shelter. I'm striking out all over the place!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: GWINNETT, GA black*

MYMOM how about seeing if you can get someone to check on her too?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: GWINNETT, GA black*

OK


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: GWINNETT, GA black*

myamom, any news?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: GWINNETT, GA black*

Any news?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: GWINNETT, GA black*

Petfinder is very out of date...and the person we spoke to wasn't aware of any gsd's here. There is a call into Officer Hughes...and we should know for sure on Monday.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: GWINNETT, GA black*

Thanks mymom!


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: GWINNETT, GA black*

Black Puppy, do you have room for one more black puppy??


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: GWINNETT, GA black*

I've been told there are no gsd's at Gwinnett


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: GWINNETT, GA black*

PF says no longer available


----------

